# Braumeister/Nextgen moving top filter question?



## aamcle (5/6/14)

I don't want to clutter the main thread with this, I've read the first 60 or so pages and not found/can't remember the answer.

Is it important that the top filter moves up and down as the pump goes on and off? Does it prevent stuck mashes.

Many thanks. Aamcle


----------



## lael (5/6/14)

No. Not important at all. The top filter on my large one rests on the hex heads of my lifting bolts. I put the bolts about one inch down the side of the malt pipe pot to give about half an inch to the top of the pot - which gives space for the brain Marie reinforcing bars I used to sit down slightly into the pot.


----------



## aamcle (5/6/14)

Thanks 

Aamcle


----------

